# Will you wait for Canon 6D MKII and 5D MK IV (2016 releases) ....?



## Takingshots (Apr 20, 2015)

Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would urge all those who are curious about the Sony A7 or A7R (either versions I or II) to buy one or rent one and try it out. I have heard so much about this "incredible sensor" that I decided to see for myself and bought a Sony A7 II and a Fotodiox adapter. To make a long story short, the A7 II and the adapter were returned for a refund. The Canon 6D with its totally inferior sensor, took, in my opinion, the better pictures.

It is possible for those who shoot in extreme lighting conditions to be much happier with the Sony. I did take one pic indoors of light streaming in through a window. Pushing the indoor shadows resulted in a much cleaner image on the Sony. But under daylight conditions shooting landscape shots, there was either no discernible difference between the cameras, or the Canon took shots more to my liking. Granted, it is a personal opinion, but the 2 additional stops of DR in the Sony was either not noticeable, barely noticeable, or created photos with less contrast - a negative in my opinion. I took some sunset photos hoping those 2 stops more DR would help, but the 2 stops was not noticeable at all as it would have taken many more stops of DR to capture the difference in light and dark under those conditions. All in all, I preferred the color of the Canon, and the greater contrast gave me pics with more punch. The Sony, whether because of the greater DR or because of a different tone curve, gave me pics that seemed more washed out and with less contrast. 

I bought a Fotodiox adapter that did not give me autofocus on my older Canon lens. Most of the adapters will not give AF on Canon lenses older than 2006, although there seems to be some hit and miss concerning AF and which lenses actual work. The exposure was OK, but not as good or reliable as on the Canon. If you enjoy manual focus and using focus peaking, then this a better option than the Sony kit lens. I actually tried two versions of the kit lens and they were both very soft away from the center. 

So, not only am I much more satisfied with my 6D, I doubt I will be upgrading any time soon.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2015)

There are so few photos I take where I am just unhappy with the result... So for me... No. That's not to say my photos are great.... But the sensor and lens combos do the job.

I do hate bright noon day sunlight, and the shadows that result... But maybe I just wait for a passing cloud or take photos the next day.... There isn't much pressure.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey I figure any equipment I use is better then the photographer. I'm not limited by my tools. 

I know I will not be the first to say this, but the times I am truly DR limited, it's not like an extra 2 stops would do it. Instead it's usually the classic dark forest and bright sky requiring a dynamic range not covered by any sensor today.

And you are looking at a guy who just picked up 6D recently. It is exactly how I figured it would be (going from a 70D), completely underwhelming yet I liked it. The full frame sensor has it's place for me. I love it's low light capabilities. But when there is plenty/enough light, I can't distinguish between full frame and crop images at any normal print or viewing resolution (aka without pixel peeping and even then).

To me, once a sensor is "good enough", passing a certain threshold, it becomes about almost everything else in the system (focusing, ergonomics, lenses, etc) and the pure IQ of the sensor falls to the bottom of the compare list.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 21, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization)



Well, comparing my A7r to friend's A7 II, I much preferred to have the smaller size of A7r over A7 II's IBIS. FPS was definitely faster with A7II, but it was still not nearly good enough to shoot sports or anything. For that, you would still need a pro-level DSLR anyway. A7r II is supposed to have the same 36 MP sensor, so for landscape and one-shot photo's, I would still take the smaller A7r. 



Takingshots said:


> MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options


It has not been too long since Metabones released the MkIV. Improved AF speed via adapter is simply not going to happen to any real pro or near-pro speed needs, from Metabones or anybody else.


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Apr 21, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.


 of course the A7 (II) is a very good product but with a METABxxx the AF of Canon Lens is horrible... that the only reason why i hesitate to go on SONY and why i could wait a 6D MK II... If anyone can release a product for the sony A7 xx able to give full capacity of the AF, i will jump on it and buy a A7 II. But if the 6D MK II will be too much expensive, i think i will accept the choice of A7 MKII + metabXXX with the little improved faster focusing electronic adapter for canon lenses... The question is ; when will come this 6D mk II ?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 21, 2015)

dak723 said:


> I would urge all those who are curious about the Sony A7 or A7R (either versions I or II) to buy one or rent one and try it out. I have heard so much about this "incredible sensor" that I decided to see for myself and bought a Sony A7 II and a Fotodiox adapter. To make a long story short, the A7 II and the adapter were returned for a refund. The Canon 6D with its totally inferior sensor, took, in my opinion, the better pictures.



;D ;D ;D

I've said before myself, I'd put the 6D up against the A7 anytime, although my experience is with the D800.
But you're very brave to state that here: the pro exmor brigade who use CR as a platform to preach from are very tenacious and unlikely to be swayed by mere practical experience 

Look at _the charts_ man ! Look at the charts !


----------



## pwp (Apr 21, 2015)

Sure I'll wait patiently for the 2016 5D Mk IV (or whenever it ships) and it's almost sure to be brilliant.
In the meantime the 5D III and it's older brother the 1DIV will serve my purposes perfectly. 

-pw


----------



## charlesa (Apr 21, 2015)

I shoot architecture and dance. The 5DSr coupled with the 24 TS-E sorts out my architectural needs, the 1DX is a beast for low light work, and if they manage to top it next year (Olympics year) with an improved version of the 1DX (can they improve on that beauty?), I think I am sorted. Sure a medium format camera tempts me for architecture, but Canon are catching up and quickly.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 21, 2015)

I recently spent some time with two veteran photographers who do a lot of commissioned work, inbetween their private, creative photography.

All I can say is there work is phenomenal and of a higher level than what one sees from competent photographers on sites like Canon Rumours or those pages on Facebook. There's aspects of composition that they give massive attention to, that turns a photo into something incredible.

Their kit? Canon 5Dii and some older generation lenses like the 70-200 f/2.8 mki, 50mm etc

We're missing the point to photography if we constantly chase the next best piece of kit, imagining it renders previous generations of kit obsolete.

Example: The 7D2 arrived with massive fanfare and the AF system was touted as being something super incredible. But is it really? Keeper rates are not massively different from its predecessor and try to use those AF points on any point other than the centre point. All I will say on this matter

But I now strongly believe that the best photographers worry very little about the technical ability of their kit, they worry more about the fundamentals that make photography an art.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 21, 2015)

Seeing as my 5DIII is still an amazing camera, I have no reason to buy a new camera at the moment. So I guess that I will wait.


----------



## Reiep (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm happy with the 6D, but sometimes I regret not having a better AF. I think the 5D4 will do it for me.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> I recently spent some time with two veteran photographers who do a lot of commissioned work, inbetween their private, creative photography.
> 
> All I can say is there work is phenomenal and of a higher level than what one sees from competent photographers on sites like Canon Rumours or those pages on Facebook. There's aspects of composition that they give massive attention to, that turns a photo into something incredible.
> 
> ...


Truth!
Unless you have outgrown your system or it's extremely old than there is no need for Gear Acquisition Syndrome. 
I had outgrown my Canon 50D, started having wrist issues with my shooting hand.Was going to get the 7D Mark II but held off on pre-ordering it . Finally was able to play with one at PhotoPlus Expo last year and it was way to heavy.I was already cutting back on shooting due to weight of my 50D and wrist issues.Went with two lighter systems and happy with them but still wouldn't mind getting another Canon just needs to be lighter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2015)

I have no reason to wait for a 6D MK II, and I'll likely wait for a 5D MK ? and maybe even longer. Cameras are so good now that there needs to be a feature that I really will use before I upgrade.


----------



## bedford (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm waiting for the 6D MK II. I might even consider getting a 5D MK IV, if I feel that's the last camera I'll ever need...

Next year I will compare the offerings of Nikon and Canon and then decide which FF-system it will be. My main concern is making a substantial long-term investment, so I want to make sure that I bet on the right horse. 

Oliver


----------



## bedford (Apr 21, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> We're missing the point to photography if we constantly chase the next best piece of kit, imagining it renders previous generations of kit obsolete.



I think getting (not necessarly using) the latest gear is one aspect of photography. But the same is true for other areas: some people like buying the newest sport apparel made from aerospace hight-tech fibers, whereas others run the marathon in cotton T-shirts and old shoes.

Also in the old times(tm) there are examples of great photographers refusing to upgrade: Atget didn't use newer gear, as it would speed up the process of picture taking and thereby reduce the quality of his work. 

BTW: His pictures really lack DR! 

Oliver


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm on 5d3 which still outshoots my skills sometimes, so I am holding off until the other options are so good I just can't ignore them. That should be a couple of 5d generations away imho. Or until income can justify constant upgrade ;D


----------



## BozillaNZ (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, I'm currently still clinging to my 1Ds3 and still (after the 5Ds sensor disappointment) have a glimpse of hope that the upcoming 5D4 will have this new dual-gain sensor with massive improvement to image quality. If not, it's bye bye to Canon for me.


----------



## sdsr (Apr 22, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.



Consider them for what? Instead of a Canon FF body? For higher resolution without the expense of the forthcoming high resolution FF Canon bodies? For greater low ISO DR? Because you prefer mirrorless/EVF to dslr? 

If fast AF matters to you, I suspect you would need to wait way beyond 2016 before Metabones conjures up an adaptor that comes within hailing distance of the AF speed of your Canon lenses on a Canon body; at present, their AF, while accurate, is too slow for anything that moves and gives little, if any, advantage over MF (though in terms of image quality, Canon lenses work beautifully on the a7 line). If you're expecting some radical change from the sensor you may be disappointed unless you do a lot of shadow-pushing at low ISOs or want higher resolution.

I happen to like the a7 line enough to own two of them (and to want to replace my a7r with its successor, if it has IBIS), but for reasons that may be rather idiosyncratic - I prefer EVS, prefer mirrorless, like the small size of their bodies and - most of all - because they're the best way I know to use old MF lenses (I rather like the irony involved); and for the last six months or so they've been my favorite lenses to use. For a more "normal" Canon lens owner who doesn't have similar interests, though, I think it would probably be a tad perverse to select a Sony body rather than a Canon one.


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 1, 2015)

Last week I purchased a 5D MK III for 2200, and I received my 1DX today from Allnewshop for 3,999. Everyone was saying it was grey market, but I was able to register the camera with Canon USA and I received conformation and coupons for money off additional purchases from Canon because I registered the 1DX with Canon. The camera is brand new and all OEM accessories were included. I couldn't resist the deals, grand babies college fund took a hit but college is over rated LOL


----------



## mb66energy (May 2, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> [...]
> 
> We're missing the point to photography if we constantly chase the next best piece of kit, imagining it renders previous generations of kit obsolete.
> 
> ...



3 months ago I wanted to buy the 5DsR but was not shure if a5Ds is better or not. I really LIKE to
shoot with TWO BODIES using primarily primes to avoid the hassle of changing lenses. Two 5Ds(R) 
at 7000 EUR was to much after thinking about it some weeks.

I "downgraded" MPix- and feature-wise from newer APS-C cameras to 2 bodies of the 5D classic ... 

WHAT AN UPGRADE in terms of
- experiencing a TOOL for photography
- experiencing the benefits of having a simple menu and only the basic shooting modes (M, Av, ...)
- experiencing a large viewfinder without any disturbing information
- experiencing of (at least for me) incredible IQ on the pixel and sub-pixel (antialiasing) level.

Having less options helped me to use these cameras after 30 minutes checking the menu
settings and taking some photographs - the first time the results are very very close to what
I had in mind during making the photo! And I am confident that 100 x 150cm² prints
of a artistically good photo can be made from the files of these cameras!

Now I can wait very relaxed for a new incarnation of the 5D (or similiar), which is really better
for photography than these old chaps.

By the way: It is puzzling for me that the old 12 bit ADC of the 5D gives excellent color transitions
while the much newer 14 bit ADC of the EOS M or 600D isn't still comparable. Perhaps the old
12-bit ADC is much preciser and less (bits) is more (IQ) ... and less DIGIC-postprocessing
is closer to reality?!


----------



## danski0224 (May 2, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.



Why not?

If it is within your means to buy it (the Sony), then do so. There is nothing wrong with doing that, and it is the only way to find out if that route produces whatever results you seek.

Me? I'm happy with what I have. I am encouraged to hear (even if it is rumors) that Canon has "something" in the pipeline. That said, whatever it is will have to be truly extraordinary for me to upgrade. No half measures or incremental improvements.

The colors and low ISO of the 1DsIII, high ISO performance of the 1DX (or better), UI of the 1DX or better, wider AF point spread and an EVF overlay with zebras are what it would take to pique my interest. Somewhere between 21 and 36mp.

WiFi would be nice, but that seems to be an issue with the metal camera body. An accessory that doesn't cost ~$600 would be fine, too. 

I'd like to see some actual IP ratings instead of "water and dust resistance" for Canon cameras and lenses. For what this stuff costs, I'd certainly pay something extra to have a measured certainty.

I may rent a Sony to see what the fuss (if any) is about, but I have no plans to buy one at this time.


----------



## Maiaibing (May 2, 2015)

I'm finished waiting.

Contrary to some others here I am absolutely limited by my current 5DII's limited high iso range, the high iso noise and lack of dynamic range at high iso as well as regular intrusive shadow noise at lower iso's. I'd say I'm limited almost every time I go out the door. Not that I cannot get great shots. 5DII delivers IQ in spades. But that there are shots I do not even attempt because its not possible anyway. 5DIII offered nothing compelling to me so after 7 years of happy 5DII use its high time to see some real technical improvements. 2 1/2 stops of better high iso translates into ~90 min's extra shooting time - every day. I am amazed people do not feel limited by this alone. Better AF and a real speed boost (Nikon style) would also help me a lot. 

If there's no 5DIV announcement this year (or its a joke of an "upgrade" like the 5DIII) my next camera will not be a Canon. 

100%.

Lets see what happens next. I remain hopeful.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 3, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> Seeing as my 5DIII is still an amazing camera, I have no reason to buy a new camera at the moment. So I guess that I will wait.


I also don't see immediate reason to move to a new 5D IV, since my 5D III serves me well.


----------



## mb66energy (May 3, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> I'm finished waiting.
> 
> Contrary to some others here I am absolutely limited by my current 5DII's limited high iso range, the high iso noise and lack of dynamic range at high iso as well as regular intrusive shadow noise at lower iso's. I'd say I'm limited almost every time I go out the door. Not that I cannot get great shots. 5DII delivers IQ in spades. But that there are shots I do not even attempt because its not possible anyway. 5DIII offered nothing compelling to me so after 7 years of happy 5DII use its high time to see some real technical improvements. 2 1/2 stops of better high iso translates into ~90 min's extra shooting time - every day. I am amazed people do not feel limited by this alone. Better AF and a real speed boost (Nikon style) would also help me a lot.
> 
> ...



You are not alone. I have to skip a lot of photographs because my equipment has strong limitations (5D mark i). On the other hand, what are the alternatives? A lot of scenes have a DR of 16 EV or more - e.g. dark flower in contralight with sun in the frame ... and to be save you need 18...20 EV of DR in the tech specs.
No one delivers this in a FF photographic camera AFAIK except perhaps some special systems made for NASA or the military.

So I will still wait for a great photographic TOOL ... and learn more about HDR (mostly to keep the results natural) in the meanwhile.


----------



## d (May 3, 2015)

Hanging out for a 6D Mk II announcement so that I can grab a pair of plain ol' 6D Mk Is nice and cheap!

d


----------



## zim (May 3, 2015)

kraats said:


> Yes i will wait for the 5div because it is a better landscape camera compared to the 5dsr. Even the older 5diii ik is a better landscape camera. I can't take images like this with the 5dsr because that camera produces far too much noise at higher ISO's. This one is taken at 6400 ISO to catch the beams of the lighthouse. The 5dsr will never be able to do that without producing too much noise.



Nice picture but I don't see how you know for sure you couldn't take it with a 5dsr.
I thought these 5d's were deliberately ISO limited to a properly (i.e. honest) usable range?
ISO *3200* is within that range and I'd expect that to be perfectly usable no?


----------



## cmh716 (May 3, 2015)

I'm waiting for the 5D MK IV. I'm using a very long in the tooth 7D and resisting temptation to buy a cheap, gray market 7DMII until the 5DM4 comes out. Really hoping for all the 7DM2 features in the 5DM4 but with Full frame and better dynamic range.


----------



## dcm (May 3, 2015)

Yep. I was planning my next body purchase in 2016 so this timing is great. When I bought the 6D in 2013 I figured my next purchase would be a 1DX. Looks like I'm going to have a few more options to choose from. I've been upgrading my glass in the meantime.

I haven't felt limited by my equipment yet. I started with film and manual focus, manual exposure, etc. so things have improved a lot in the last 35 years. I expect it to continue, both Canon and competitors.


----------



## painya (May 4, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Takingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.
> ...


If you're referring to the zeiss photo that is 56 megapixels it was actually determined to be up scaled. If you look at the photo 1:1 it is pretty bad. If that's not what you were referring to then don't mind this.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 4, 2015)

I'll just keep using my 5d3 and 70d until something comes along that I just HAVE to own.
7d2 and 5s don't interest me much, but I do want to see what the 5d4 brings.


----------



## Good24 (May 4, 2015)

Yes I will wait for the 5DIV to be announced...so that I can buy a 5DIII after the price ticks down a bit more. I love my 7D and will never sell it but eager to move to FF. Not so eager to buy the 5DIII just yet despite recent price drops. As a hobbyist, once I get the 5DIII I don't see myself getting another body for 10 years. A 5D3 is more resolution than Apple's 5K retina display. I've got good glass. Basically I'll have more than what I need at that point. Because the controls/joystick for the III will be an easy transition from the 7D I lean towards the 5D3 over a potential 6D2 but I suppose I'd consider a 6D2 depending on the AF system. I do like the idea of interchangeable focus screens.


----------



## lux (May 22, 2015)

I would love a camera with 1-2 more stops at high iso. I routinely find myself trying to take pictures in environments where that would be great. 

Kids sports at night…even with 300 2.8 can be very hard when I have to push the iso to 6400 or 12800. I really don't like to take the 6D to 3200 let alone past that

church…I'm not sure why it has to be dim for us to be closer to God but it seems that way. no flash allowed…I us 30 and 135 f2 but still have to push the iso.

A couple stops with lower noise would make a huge difference. If these cameras have that…well I would definitely start pleading my case with the wife.

oh and I'd take that over 50mpx or greater DR etc….If the shot is impossible it doesn't matter how many mpx or dr you have.


----------



## RGF (May 22, 2015)

2016 will be an expensive (hardware wise) year for me.

5D MIV, 1Dx M2, perhaps 16-35 F2.8 III (if it matches the 15-36 F4 in IQ)


----------



## jcarapet (May 22, 2015)

I'll wait for the 5d mark V. At the rate I am shooting at, my 5d3 shutter will go around 2020, and it's will still be cheaper to replace than buying a new rig.


----------



## ashmadux (May 22, 2015)

To wait for either of these two bodies would be insanity. It is damn near guaranteed that the AF on the 6d is going to stay humble as to not compete with the 5dm4. I hate having to sell the 6d but for the love of God the AF is terrible.

Even though the 5d3 is heavy (omg with grip+24-105/70-200...ouvh), being able to af on anything without issue is worth the price of admission.


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> bedford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the 6D MK II. I might even consider getting a 5D MK IV, if I feel that's the last camera I'll ever need...
> ...



I dunno how serious you are, but I wouldn't expect any computerised electronic device to last half that long. It's just not in their nature.


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

kraats said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > kraats said:
> ...



Hmm, I downloaded the 5Dsr Dpreview test chart shot for ISO 6400 and played with it in Lightroom - it was very good in my opinion. I'd happily shoot at 3200 with it - although I'm hoping to get the 5Ds, not the -r.


----------



## NancyP (May 22, 2015)

Who knows? Right now I like my 6D very much for landscape and low light and macro, and use the 60D for birding and travel/casual. I have never really experienced good AF, I am a center point - recompose type.

I need ideas more than I need a new body. And I will need a new laptop soon, as the current one is 5 years old and I can't expect it to live forever.


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Who knows? Right now I like my 6D very much for landscape and low light and macro, and use the 60D for birding and travel/casual. I have never really experienced good AF, I am a center point - recompose type.
> 
> I need ideas more than I need a new body. And I will need a new laptop soon, as the current one is 5 years old and I can't expect it to live forever.



Absolutely; I had to upgrade my laptop this year - made a lot more difference than any new camera body could. I'm intrigued, incidentally - do you focus/recompose with birds?


----------



## RobertG. (May 22, 2015)

I'm tired of the noise of my 5DII. Even if I shoot at ISO 100 and raise the shadows by just 1EV there is a lot of noise. There is also quite a lot of noise in a blue sky with perfect exposure. I'm not sure a 5DS will help me that much because the sensor design is basically the same. I don't want to wait for a 5DIV, which might be anounced in a year and ships in 1.5 years for probaly EUR 3.899. I really like the handling of the 5D cameras but these Canon sensors.... I don't want more DR but less noise at low ISO (100-400).

Now I'm looking forward to the new Sony cameras. Even a minor update of the A7R would be very tempting. I don't my mind slow autofocus. Most of my main lenses are manual focus and there are pretty good new 35mm & 90mm lenses for the Sony FE mount, so street photography and portraiture is covered as well as landscape photography with my adapted TS-E lenses.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 23, 2015)

I really like my current 6D but equally I know its limitations. Firstly large areas of grey sky correctly exposed often show pattern banding which no amount of adjustment in Lightroom will eliminate this type of artefact I don't see on Sony sensors and is a trait I find in the 7D and other Canon cameras. Secondly the GPS if enabled should be OFF when the camera is turned off or have the ability in the menu to select the option. Thirdly even 19 point AF would be an improvement this is one area Canon were nothing short of "mean" with its specification. Lastly regardless of what others think in Landscape you can never have enough DR and the human eye / brain can handle at least 20 stops so at 11 / 12 stops Canon has a long way to go. 

In all other respects the 6D is a very worthy camera and greatly under estimated as a travel / landscape tool.


----------



## ashmadux (May 23, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> I really like my current 6D but equally I know its limitations. Firstly large areas of grey sky correctly exposed often show pattern banding which no amount of adjustment in Lightroom will eliminate this type of artefact I don't see on Sony sensors and is a trait I find in the 7D and other Canon cameras. Secondly the GPS if enabled should be OFF when the camera is turned off or have the ability in the menu to select the option. Thirdly even 19 point AF would be an improvement this is one area Canon were nothing short of "mean" with its specification. Lastly regardless of what others think in Landscape you can never have enough DR and the human eye / brain can handle at least 20 stops so at 11 / 12 stops Canon has a long way to go.
> 
> In all other respects the 6D is a very worthy camera and greatly under estimated as a travel / landscape tool.



Even though I dislike the old worn 19pt system, i agree it would help....i mean, you cant get much worse. I used the 6d for people and landscapes, and the sharp photo ratio was roughly half. Yes, half, as i am not a center point shooter. This year, i bought a 5d3. the hit(rates) keep on coming..im happy now...at least until the 5dmk4 hehe.


----------



## andrewflo (May 23, 2015)

ashmadux said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my current 6D but equally I know its limitations. Firstly large areas of grey sky correctly exposed often show pattern banding which no amount of adjustment in Lightroom will eliminate this type of artefact I don't see on Sony sensors and is a trait I find in the 7D and other Canon cameras. Secondly the GPS if enabled should be OFF when the camera is turned off or have the ability in the menu to select the option. Thirdly even 19 point AF would be an improvement this is one area Canon were nothing short of "mean" with its specification. Lastly regardless of what others think in Landscape you can never have enough DR and the human eye / brain can handle at least 20 stops so at 11 / 12 stops Canon has a long way to go.
> ...



Couldn't agree more here. Using the 6D for nearly 2 years has taught me to never rely on anything but the center point if you want sharp focus... and of course that sharp focus you achieve will be offset by recomposing.

Even for portraits where the subject is standing perfectly still, I crave for a 5DIII with a cross-type focus point right on the eye without having to recompose.

The 19 point system would be fantastic for the 6D, but I certainly hope they can offer something a little more for the 6DII. The D600 (the 6D's main competition) had 39 focus points (9 cross-type)...


----------



## Proscribo (May 23, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...


New 27pt system with 2x3 on sides and 3x5 in center, preferably all cross-type (or else it can't compete with said Nikon)? ;D Or even 33pt with 3x3 on sides. 

Atleast we can hope, right?


----------



## ashmadux (May 24, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...



With canon... more like "dream".... :-\ :-\ :-\

Their recycled parts bin is at legendary status right now. It wouldnt be much issue, but a 6d cant focus as well as a 450d/t2i/60d/etc. and the 7d af issues (hey, 19pt system....) That , my friend, is lunacy.


----------



## jrista (May 24, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.



My personal plan is to get the A7r II or A9 for my landscape photography, along with a metabones. I want to be able to use Canon's manual TS lenses for landscapes, and the MP-E 65mm zoom macro which is also manual, so the AF performance with the metabones is a non-issue for me. I'll probably get some Zeiss lenses for the E mount as well over the long run if I decide to keep Sony for my landscape photography.

I'll be selling most of my wide angle Canon lenses, including the 16-35mm, 50mm, and maybe the macro lens (depends, I do like that lens, but I may not need it if I decide to go with Sony for macro as well), and my 100-400mm. That should give me more than enough money to fund my other goals.

Those goals include getting a Sony A6000 (or possibly it's replacement) or a Samsung NX1 for a more every-day round about action camera. Both have amazing frame rates. The benefit of the A6000 is it is also e-mount, and would be compatible with the A7 series FE lenses. 

Finally, I plan to get the Canon 5D IV to replace my 5D III whenever it is released, to be paired with my 600mm f/4 for my serious bird and wildlife photography.

Basically, the plan is to keep the 5D series and Canon telephoto primes for my primary action, but move to Sony for more every-day action (it's just impractical and risky to haul around the 5D III and huge, ludicrously expensive 600mm f/4 lens every day) and for landscapes. I don't like the IQ of the 5D III for landscapes. I don't much even like the IQ of the 5Ds for landscapes (although I am really impressed with the IQ of the 5Ds for portraiture...as good as the D800.) As the A7 or A9 series bodies would be used on a tripod, remotely triggered, AF performance is not an issue. Ergonomics aren't really an issue. Lens adaptability may be an issue...it would be very nice to be able to pick and choose any lens I want out of just about any lens made in the last 100 years.  I could even grab the wonderful Nikon 14-24mm. The Zeiss lenses for Sony E-mount are pretty nice, and a lot are coming out to fill in the gaps in Sony's E-mount lens lineup. Plus, the IQ from the Exmor sensor is amazing, perfect for landscapes.

The A7r (and probably the Mark II) are quite cost effective as well, and the A6000 is in the same price ballpark as a Rebel with significantly more features, significantly higher frame rate, and E-mount cross compatibility with the A7 series. 

Anyway, that's my personal plan...not sure if that gives you any ideas or helps or not, but I hope it will.


----------



## kaswindell (May 26, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as my 5DIII is still an amazing camera, I have no reason to buy a new camera at the moment. So I guess that I will wait.
> ...



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2015)

I'm still waiting, Canon waits to put out new pro models until there are some worthwhile improvements rather than popping out a almost identical one every year. That may change if they decide that it generates a lot more sales.


----------



## Dick (May 26, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > keithfullermusic said:
> ...



Same here. I'd rather spend my money on lenses than on small irrelevant upgrades in the DSLR body

All I'd need is exposure compensation in M mode and the 5D3 could keep on serving me no matter what Canon puts out. Of course they are not giving us a firmware update to enable that feature....and I'm not sure if that feature is enough to make me buy another body.


----------



## super_newbie_pro (May 26, 2015)

The price of Sony A7 (1) is very very good for people want a FF but have not a lot of money... He is at 1000€, its a FF afordable.

But the only problem for me with sony, is lens... too much expensive and for quality, i prefer canon. The only reason for me to stay on Canon FF. If we could have a new version of metabone (or other salers ?) able to delivry a better AF i will jump on sony immediatly and will not wait a Canon 6D II.

The 6D (1) is good but the AF could be better. I hope the 6D II will change that and i am ready to wait... But the 6D II will be at 2000€ / 2000$ ; 2x more that Sony A7 (1) :/ i will see...


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 26, 2015)

Totally happy with the 6D, although I'm hoping the mk2 will improve/add a few things like AF, 2nd spirit level, NFC, and a few more megapixels will be welcome for those large prints....the 5Ds sure looks tempting but I think i'l wait for the 5dmk4 and/or 6Dmk2. I just cant see myself without the WIFI and GPS.

Sony alpha 7's are just the coolest cameras out there and I would love to have one, but it seems the corner sharpness is an issue, and at least for me, a deal breaker, and also Sony is not that well represented where I live, Southern Africa, and many major retailers have stopped stocking Sony's... 

Enclosed a few industrial pics from my last industrial shoot a few weeks ago...6D, 24TSmk2 and 70-300L lens


----------



## Machaon (May 26, 2015)

pwp said:


> Sure I'll wait patiently for the 2016 5D Mk IV (or whenever it ships) and it's almost sure to be brilliant.



Ditto. Apart from the quality of the imaging tech, Canon bodies have stood by me even when in harsh environments or when I've treated them with disrespect. And their ergonomics are spot-on. They're great cameras to use.

So I have every faith that the 5D IV will be an amazing camera. I can't wait to get my hands on it.



Sabaki said:


> I recently spent some time with two veteran photographers...
> 
> There's aspects of composition that they give massive attention to, that turns a photo into something incredible.
> ...
> But I now strongly believe that the best photographers worry very little about the technical ability of their kit, they worry more about the fundamentals that make photography an art.



Yet having sung the praises of Canon's top bodies, I completely agree that the challenging aspect of photography is not technical but imaginative. It is my own visual imagination that holds me back, not my kit. Sabaki's is spot-on.


----------



## benperrin (May 28, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> I recently spent some time with two veteran photographers who do a lot of commissioned work, inbetween their private, creative photography.
> 
> All I can say is there work is phenomenal and of a higher level than what one sees from competent photographers on sites like Canon Rumours or those pages on Facebook. There's aspects of composition that they give massive attention to, that turns a photo into something incredible.
> 
> But I now strongly believe that the best photographers worry very little about the technical ability of their kit, they worry more about the fundamentals that make photography an art.



This has to be one of the best posts yet!!!


----------



## NancyP (May 28, 2015)

Ivan, I like your industrial photos. 
For shooting birds in flight I use center point AI servo and am far enough away that I keep the bird right under the center point and compose post capture by cropping.


----------



## tcmatthews (May 29, 2015)

I am going to wait for the 6D MKII before buying a new Canon camera. I will compare it with the 5D IV and make my discussion then. I am happy with my 6D's performance for the most part. But I have been only using it for telephoto and action shot use for the last year. I am hoping for an articulating screen and updated auto focus. I am thinking of selling most my Canon APC-S lens. The cameras are not worth much so I will likely keep them. 

I have been using my A7II for just about everything else. I shot most of Easter with a old FD 35mmF2 and could be happier with the results. Still need a high MP camera for landscape.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 29, 2015)

My policy is to upgrade every other generation, so the 5DmkIV would have to be pretty amazing to make me consider upgrading from my 5DmkIII. And I mean REALLY amazing. I'm fairly happy with the 5DmkIII. It's not perfect and there may be better options out there, but right now, I'd rather just go out and shoot than worry about if I'm using the best gear possible. If I had to choose between spending a month in Iceland and buying a new camera, I'd choose the month in Iceland every single time, because I can't afford both! (well, actually, I can't afford either right now...) 

Sure, the 5DmkIII has its limitations and I wish Canon would really push for cutting edge sensor tech, but these limitations are not insurmountable for what I shoot. A little exposure blending and some GND filters pretty much solved the DR problem. 22.3mp is plenty for me; any more and I'd have to buy a new computer to handle the files. 

In the meantime, I'm focusing on saving up for glass that can do what my current lenses can't.


----------



## NancyP (May 29, 2015)

I'd like a tilt-shift lens instead.
Really, I would like a more creative brain, and a younger body, but all I can do is look at more art and photos, and try to get a variety of exercise.....


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for this "lighter" 6D, everyone else is making lighter cameras while Canon wants you to continue carrying a brick of a camera.


----------



## Pitbullo (Jun 3, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses, would you consider these options (hypothetically)? Bear in mind anything could happen between now and then .... in specifications etc ....coz' it is only a rumor.



Yes, I´ll wait. Mabye even for the 6D mark III  My trusty old 550D still works like a charm! The more I learn about photography, the more I realize that the content of the picture is what is important. Clean images at high ISO is nice, but some noise does not bother me, as long as the image content is good.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 13, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> I'm finished waiting.
> 
> Contrary to some others here I am absolutely limited by my current 5DII's limited high iso range, the high iso noise and lack of dynamic range at high iso as well as regular intrusive shadow noise at lower iso's. I'd say I'm limited almost every time I go out the door. Not that I cannot get great shots. 5DII delivers IQ in spades. But that there are shots I do not even attempt because its not possible anyway. 5DIII offered nothing compelling to me so after 7 years of happy 5DII use its high time to see some real technical improvements. 2 1/2 stops of better high iso translates into ~90 min's extra shooting time - every day. I am amazed people do not feel limited by this alone. Better AF and a real speed boost (Nikon style) would also help me a lot.
> 
> ...



The new SONY has decided this for me. I simply do not see Canon fielding a 5DIV worth buying so I'm getting the new SONY in October (if the reviews confirm the hype).

At the same time I ordered a dirt cheap 6D (~1.050$) to replace/backup my old 5DII's. It was far too expensive at launch (2.200$), but at less than half of that its a great FF bargain - better than my old 5DII's except for a little less fps and only 1/4000 max shutter speed (slightly annoying).

For those waiting for the 6DII I would worry that the price will - again - be too high at lauinch. So you may be in for a very long wait.

Looking forward to getting the 6D - and the SONY...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Price is the only reason to get the 6D2 over the A7rII.



That's a pretty asinine statement, even for you.


----------



## leGreve (Jun 14, 2015)

dak723 said:


> I would urge all those who are curious about the Sony A7 or A7R (either versions I or II) to buy one or rent one and try it out. I have heard so much about this "incredible sensor" that I decided to see for myself and bought a Sony A7 II and a Fotodiox adapter. To make a long story short, the A7 II and the adapter were returned for a refund. The Canon 6D with its totally inferior sensor, took, in my opinion, the better pictures.
> 
> It is possible for those who shoot in extreme lighting conditions to be much happier with the Sony. I did take one pic indoors of light streaming in through a window. Pushing the indoor shadows resulted in a much cleaner image on the Sony. But under daylight conditions shooting landscape shots, there was either no discernible difference between the cameras, or the Canon took shots more to my liking. Granted, it is a personal opinion, but the 2 additional stops of DR in the Sony was either not noticeable, barely noticeable, or created photos with less contrast - a negative in my opinion. I took some sunset photos hoping those 2 stops more DR would help, but the 2 stops was not noticeable at all as it would have taken many more stops of DR to capture the difference in light and dark under those conditions. All in all, I preferred the color of the Canon, and the greater contrast gave me pics with more punch. The Sony, whether because of the greater DR or because of a different tone curve, gave me pics that seemed more washed out and with less contrast.
> 
> ...



There's no reason to think that a lot of these issues havent been adressed by now.........

But yes people, by all means try it out first.

And stop pixel hugging. How many of you will actually have the use for the large pixel count of the Canon?
Even in our high-end photo studio, most of our end up as banners or in 1/3rd of a A4 page. Who the ****** needs high pixel count for that........


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2015)

Of course I'll wait (for the 5D MkIV). It won't take long. Look how fast the last six months has gone. We'll be there in 30 seconds less than no time. And in the meantime, my excellent high mileage 5D MkIII & even higher mileage 1D MkIV are motoring along just fine. If the 5D MkIV ticks enough boxes I imagine I'll get two.

-pw


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

The 5D4 is a want and not a need. 2016 is but 6 months away.


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Every birder that needs to crop the bird in the middle of the picture will benefit from the extra megapixels.
> 
> And if sporgon is saying that the extra DR benefits sports more than landscape then it is a good chance that the extra DR from the A7rII will also benefit birders. That plus the extra megapixels will make it a superb birding camera.


I gotta agree with the wildlife angle and not to mention the price of the body indicates to what print requirement 50.6MP is needed for.

Namely high end application.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 14, 2015)

dilbert said:


> leGreve said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



And what lenses would you use for birding with a A7R2?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> And what lenses would you use for birding with a A7R2?



Any Canon lens. Some dude who held the a7RII for 10 seconds at a trade show said it focuses as fast as a native Canon body. It must be true.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Price is the only reason to get the 6D2 over the A7rII.
> ...



Dilbert, my commendation to you for using restraint and cunning to show the true nature of quite a few folks on this forum. Well done!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2015)

distant.star said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



*as·i·nine* ˈasəˌnīn/ _adjective_: extremely stupid or foolish

Would you care to share a better adjective to describe the statement, "Price is the only reason to get the 6D2 over the A7rII?" 

Do you, perhaps, agree that there are truly no reasons other than cost to choose a camera which hasn't been launched yet over a camera which hasn't even been announced, for which the specifications and performance are completely unknown? No reasons at all?

Or perhaps you are referring the suggestion that dilbert makes such statements often. Is it cogent and correct to state that Canon does not offer a 4K dSLR, then when the 1D C's existence is mentioned, to suggest that it isn't really a dSLR? 

Alternatively, perhaps you're having difficulty distinguishing between a reference to what a person states, vs. a remark about the person themselves. Perhaps you might reread my post characterizing dilbert's statement and contrast it with this remark:



dilbert said:


> unless you desperately need a 5Ds, *you'd be an idiot to buy one now* - wait for the price to drop and drop significantly.



Regardless, I hope dilbert appreciates your defense of a completely indefensible statement. If you'd care to equally defend all the folks who preordered a 5Ds and have just been called idiots by dilbert, be my guest. 

In any case, well done! :


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally not, i will not wait a 6D MK II. If the mk1 was at 1099$ on CANONusa store (promotion), we can find it in Europe for 1150€ with priceminister (product send from England and come from HK). The new MKII will be 2x more expensive. For the difference, we can buy 70-200 F4 L (550€) + 28mm F2.8 IS USM + 40mm F2.8 STM ... When we are the vast majority of Consumers with only a small budget, i think the choice is fast.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2015)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Apparently you think that makes it an acceptable statement in this context. Perhaps Eldar and others would disagree.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2015)

Another ironic statement by dilbert.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 15, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Another ironic statement by dilbert.



I don't know. I think Dilbert knows more about being an idiot that almost anyone else on this forum.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 16, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Say that I have a bunch of Canon expensive lenses, and between now and then 2016, what if Sony develops a newer FF camera like the rumor A7r II ( higher ISO, quieter,speedier autofocus plus 5-axis stabilization) and MetabXXX comes up with improved faster focusing electronic adapter for Canon lenses,



NAILED IT!

HAH this should have been CR3!


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Jun 16, 2015)

Good new for SONY and bad new for Canon (body division) ==> http://thenewcamera.com/sony-a7r-ii-doing-blazing-fast-af-with-canon-lenses-2/


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 17, 2015)

kraats said:


> Yes i will wait for the 5div because it is a better landscape camera compared to the 5dsr. Even the older 5diii ik is a better landscape camera. I can't take images like this with the 5dsr because that camera produces far too much noise at higher ISO's. This one is taken at 6400 ISO to catch the beams of the lighthouse. The 5dsr will never be able to do that without producing too much noise.



Fantastic photo!


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2015)

leGreve said:


> And stop pixel hugging. How many of you will actually have the use for the large pixel count of the Canon?
> Even in our high-end photo studio, most of our end up as banners or in 1/3rd of a A4 page. Who the ****** needs high pixel count for that........



Even if your photographic experience limits your knowledge of the kind of pictures other people take, its a huge mistake to imagine that your needs covers the needs of everyone else.

I need _massive _amounts of megapixels. If I could get 100 - all the better.

Because I have to crop - a lot. And with wildlife you do not get to choose the distance to your subject and even 600mm may leave you too far away for any decent picture. And I do not even take birds. Birders can probably use several 100's of MPIX. Many sports involve huge distances; surfing, F1, boat racing, kiting etc. etc. Anyone who shots this will know how useful more pixels can be.

So no mystery here - just ordinary people that need something else than you seem to do in your studio setting. I guess you don't see any reason for Canon to produce super tele lenses either?


----------



## DarkMindedWorks (Jun 25, 2015)

I was reading the forum for quite a long time, although only now signed up. Here comes one long post. I am sharing my experience with jumping the trains of brands.

Now to the point:

I am completely blasted out by people who stand by canon and are ready to turn away from their families if they will go other way. Same goes to people who talk more about their beautiful transition from their dslr to mirrorless and their continuous talk about all that deeptsh*t on either mpx, or fps, or crop factor, or log vs raw or any damn thing. Heats me up sometimes to quit the conversation. More you think and more you talk about, more shots you miss and less you actually know and can do on the field, studio or anywhere it happens you like to use your dslr for whatever reason bumped in your head.

I have a very wide spectrum of jobs to do. It is from sports to portraits, to wildlife, to landscapes and video. Sometimes it is my choice, sometimes it is my job. Someone pushed my brain out of my skull and I rented out a7s and a7ii to see what will happen as I'm shooting video with atomos ninja2 mixed with portraits and whatever comes my way. Well, prices for adaptors alone just made me think twice on this shady deal... But I thought I have 2 weeks, 2 cameras and one adaptor, so let me dig it in, in the end of the day strongest love in your life happens to be with the individual you hate the most, perhaps...

At the time I had 5d3 and 7d2 for all my work and they worked pretty good but I had my own issues with 5d3 being slow pedestrian as I stepped in some senses down, in others up, but from 1d4 a while ago. Mushy video that feels more like upscaled 720P was doing my head in, plus shooting some gigs I grasped in-between dilemma: 7d2 couldn't make it any good past 10000 iso and I needed it, but 5d3 was slow as heck in every direction. In the end 7d2 and heavy edit made it happen and everyone was happy, but 5d3 was under consideration.

So these two sony full frame mirrorless are pretty good I must say. Menues and general usage, feel of the camera etc is very hard to deal after you've spent most of your time with actual dslr and their logic. Jumping to nikon was way much easier for me, but that's a different story. Talking about DR it is a tat better sometimes somwhere in the testing environment. OOOOOH how people with grey cards in their little room get my head in... Not shooting anything but their keyboard with perfect exposure and WB... Basically it is a difference most noticeable in this kind of environment.

For video a7s shines but in terms of detail and iso performance it is better at a cost of constantly changing batteries. Pretty impractical unless you are always near the plug. For pictures 12mpx is not enough at all, how damn clean this picture would be, it is just does not retain enough information. Feels like we are backed up quite a good few years. A7ii is good but quite similar to 5d3 in loads of aspects, it's just hard for me to throw out of the window superior focusing system, extremely good and native and logical interface, very good feel in my hand and collection of native lenses just for few mpx more and possibilities that I do not need and can't use. I did eventually but my decision was a bit different.

Basically I didn't even bother taking them out on the gig I was shooting. Just... No. Filming some music was good and fun but I didn't have loads of batteries so most of the job my 7d2 and 5d3 did. Looking at sony lenses choices I feel like giving up on photography, maybe even life. I am not a sony hater by any means, but what there is on the market is extremely overrated towards the working environment. The logarithmic focusing wheel is a... Just made me swear while I tried to pull focus while shooting video. You are always hoping and jigging the wheel to get to the point and speed varies from time to time...!!! They are definitely on the right path and they are making bigger steps so far to make someone who has enough money invested into canon system to think on switching but in reality it is a bloody time to fix up this damn 5d3! Well...

I got really lucky with the price I sold my 5d3 and at the same time I found preowned 1dx in a very good condition. I ended up investing about 20% on top of what I got from my sale and I am glad I did what I did. Dirty bi*ch HDMI is not clean and it is a bit of a... But what I noticed is that 1dx is actually doing very good job on getting sharp enough and flat enough alli video to dig it in compared to what 5d3 did with apple pro res 4:2:2 and ninja. Anyway there was only 8 bit out with 5d3 if I am correct... It looked almost the same at least, just colour correction is slightly more aggressive able. So on video side 1dx actually does not disappoint me at all and gives much better low light performance compared to 5d3. It is not 1dc, but oh well oh well... Different story all the way in.

AF is spot on, there is nothing to say here really. I was impressed how good it performed in low light with AF. Where 7d2 would focus hunt a little bit, this one would bite the sh*t out and get the job done before I even realise that. 18mpx is not 22, but with a good glass it all works more than fine for what I do. Now there is 5ds out and it should be good, but if you need good high iso in real life working situation it was hard for me to find another match...

Well I steamed that off and hopefully someone could benefit or even disprove what I just said.

And thanks for the whole forum full of nice stuff that helped me out over the years I was shooting. Here was my first ever post.


----------

